# Cypress firewood



## KMB (Aug 23, 2006)

Ad in one of the local papers reads like this - FREE:Firewood, you cut, (phone number).
I find out it's a downed - what the owner's think it is - Cypress tree. It's not to far away, but I don't know anything about Cypress trees. So, does Cypress wood make good firewood for a stove/burner? What's it like to split?
Yes, I did a search (Cypress firewood) here, but didn't come up with anything.

Kevin


----------



## Ianab (Aug 23, 2006)

We commonly burn Macrocarpa (Monterrey) cypress here in NZ. It's a softwood so you need more volume than you would with hardwood, but BTUs per lb should be about the same. It does dry fast and doesn't contain a lot of pitch like pine does.

If it's free and easy to get it's worth it.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## scottr (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cypress*

Kevin , Bald Cypress is mostly water and I wouldn't try to use it for firewood once it is dried . It makes a fast burning wood .


----------



## Scot (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't much see a problem with it. If it burns, is free, and you don't have to work real hard for it.

I will burn anything that fits into the stove and ain't real picky about species.

What part of AR you from?

Ain't no bald cypress in the north part.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 24, 2006)

One thing to remember about burning all coniferous wood [soft wood] KEEP YOUR CHIMNEYS CLEAN!! other than that it's only wood,burn it if its free..


----------



## KMB (Aug 24, 2006)

Scot said:


> I don't much see a problem with it. If it burns, is free, and you don't have to work real hard for it.
> 
> I will burn anything that fits into the stove and ain't real picky about species.
> 
> ...



I live in the southwest corner of the state between the towns of Lewisville and Stamps.

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks all for your replys. I also asked some friends around here locally and they also said it burns fast. Probably be good for starting fires and to mix with other wood.

Kevin


----------



## JPCh12 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've burnt alot of macrocarpa in my wood stove. It has a relatively low moisture content to start with and dries quickly once split. It burns clean and fast once dried. 

One online guide to wood burning I came across says you can burn small pieces green. Well maybe if that's all you've got to burn... 

Best part is its very easy to split and that counts for alot if you are doing it all by hand. 

Good luck.


----------



## Scot (Aug 27, 2006)

KMB said:


> I live in the southwest corner of the state between the towns of Lewisville and Stamps.
> 
> Kevin



Yeah Bro, I know exactly where you are at. Been around in that area lots of times.

I grew up in the northwest corner. Close to a little town named Gentry.

Ever think about milling it up instead of burning it?


----------

